# Clocks



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

What clock are you guys using? I am going to start racing next year and was wondering what clock I should get. Prices included please. Maybe even a link to a good place to buy. Thanks


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Careful!*

You need to check and see what your club uses. The clocks are not interchangeable and if you get the wrong one you will not be compatable with the rest of your club members. The chip rings you place on the birds leg will not be readable with the club unit.  

Our club uses the UNIKON clock. You can get it for about $750 from CBS (Continental Breeding Station). Try this link:

www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/unikon/index.html

Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

So much for the old addage that pigeon racing is "the poor man's horse racing"


----------



## james_606 (Feb 11, 2007)

*e-clock for $350*

http://pigeonauction.com/lot.cfm?lotID=19782

check this out. auction will end very soon.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

James 606,

No question, your link has the potential to be a great deal, but I must say again that it would be a total waste of time and money if your club doesn't use the TIPES clock system. Unfortunately on this one, you are stuck with whatever your club or combine is using.

Dan


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

my club only uses the manual clocks. Take the counter mark off bird, place in capsel ,then lock into clock. I bought my clock off ebay for under $50. and keeps perfect time. (I got lucky) First thing I would do is see if your club uses manual type. It is much cheaper for a beginer. I know this is my first yb seaon too.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

No question that the old manual timers are _*A LOT *_cheaper. Most clubs will allow you to use them as well. The only problem there is if they do use electronic timers as well, it puts the manual clocks at a big disadvantage. As you probably know, most races are won and lost by a matter of seconds. Often times the difference between winning and the bottom of the sheet is less than a minute. Unless you have amazingly tame birds that trap like lightning you will spend at least a minute getting the bird to trap then removing the countermark, then putting it in the capsule, then cranking the clock to stamp the time. Often, by that time, at least twenty other birds have walked over the antenna at your competitors electronic loft. If everyone is using the manual clocks then it is still a level playing field.

The electronic clocks are the price one pays for remaining competative. I guess you could call it the price of progress!

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

One other thing to keep in mind about the electronic clocks is that they create a tool by which you can manage and evaluate your own training. Individual training tosses can be set up like little one loft races and you can keep track of the trapping order and speed of your own birds. To me, this is worth the price of the units by itself. 

This allows you to determine which of your birds is consistantly doing well and which ones are not. Which ones are coming into form and which ones are not. Which families are doing better and which ones are not. Which pairings from previous breeding seasons are proving successful and which ones are not. Which crosses you introduced last season are proving succesful and which are not. The possibilities are endless.

Something to keep in mind when you are trying to justify the initial expense.

Dan


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I would be interested in the electionic clock for sure. I just have to figure out what kind to buy. Thanks guys.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

learning said:


> No question that the old manual timers are _*A LOT *_cheaper. Most clubs will allow you to use them as well. The only problem there is if they do use electronic timers as well, it puts the manual clocks at a big disadvantage.
> The electronic clocks are the price one pays for remaining competative.


My combine gives the manual clocks 8 seconds for the clocker to clock the bird. If you get the countermark off the bird and in the clock faster than 8 seconds. You just beat the electronic clock.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Where do you buy manual clocks here in the US? Are their retail stores online? In the club I am thinking about joining everyone uses the old stlye clock and nobody has a electronic clock (I am not sure they are allowed). Do they sell these somewhere? I looked at the junior T3 and liked it. Where can I get one. Some people are useing the benzing quartz in the brown plastic case. That style anyway. What is my best bet. Are some clocks hard to get paper or ink for?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone?????????


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

ohiogsp said:


> Anyone?????????



http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=38&SubCategoryID=495

doesn't have in e bay right now but keep checking.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/VG-OLD-BENZING-7-JEWEL-PIGEON-RACING-TIMER-WOOD-CLOCK_W0QQitemZ150129953368QQihZ005QQcategoryZ3931QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemThis is an ebay link for a clock like I am using. Paper and ink is probaly sold at your club or is availble where most pigeon supplys are purchased. The only thing I don't see in the photo is the ink ribbon. But it is hidden by the capsel holder in the photo. ending today. Before you buy a clock anywhere you may also want to check with other club members to see if they know where to find a good used or where they got there clock.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

